# Service Grounding



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Anthony young said:


> I'm working on a project with the main service grounded to the rebar mat under the slab as my plans called for. So being that my main service is grounded to the rebar mat under the slab and also to structural steel as my plans call for is there a need for an additional grounding electrode? My plans don't call for it but I'm being told that I need to have a grounding electrode as well. Does anyone have any thoughts on this grounding issue? I just don't feel that its necessary since my main service is grounded VIA Grounding ring under the slab as the plans call for. I would normally just do it anyway because an extra ground can't hurt but in this case the nearest place I can install a ground rod is 50 feet away and I don't want to do that much work if it isn't necessary. Thoughts Anyone? Also there is another grounding issue. My job has four separate meter Banks, all beside each other on the exterior of the building. I was going to ground my water line from the house MDP with one run of properly sized copper wire but now I'm being told that I need to ground the water line 4 times with 4 separate runs from each meter bank. Is this correct? It sounds way over kill to me. I feel that one ground to the waterline from my MDP should be a sufficient ground. I could break out the code book but its so much easier for the sake of time to get a few opinions from you guys.


If the water line has at least ten feet of metal piping in intimate contact with the earth you must use that as your electrode. The four separate runs sounds like NOT necessary. Bond all of your meter boxes with bond bushings and take one properly sized "grounding electrode conductor" to the electrode and to your supplemental..


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> If the water line has at least ten feet of metal piping in intimate contact with the earth you must use that as your electrode. The four separate runs sounds like NOT necessary. Bond all of your meter boxes with bond bushings and take one properly sized "grounding electrode conductor" to the electrode and to your supplemental..


Your posts just crack me up.

Are you REALLY an electrician?


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

robnj772 said:


> Your posts just crack me up.
> 
> Are you REALLY an electrician?


I don't get it. That seemed like a perfectly serviceable anwser. If you don't like it post a better one don't berate people it makes us all look bad.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

I have always done bldg steel ,ground rod and anything else the plans call for. If I have 3 disconnect then they all are to me to be ran independantly . Daisy chaining or bringing them to one place and then upsizing the grounding conductor to total amp size is not acceptable. I dont have a code reference so I could be wrong. Im using trans. Line side and load to 3 disconnects

learning to learn


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Ultrafault said:


> I don't get it. That seemed like a perfectly serviceable anwser. If you don't like it post a better one don't berate people it makes us all look bad.


He's just trying to get banned again.. don't worry, it'll work.


----------



## T Healy (Aug 27, 2011)

Anthony young said:


> I'm working on a project with the main service grounded to the rebar mat under the slab as my plans called for. So being that my main service is grounded to the rebar mat under the slab and also to structural steel as my plans call for is there a need for an additional grounding electrode? My plans don't call for it but I'm being told that I need to have a grounding electrode as well. Does anyone have any thoughts on this grounding issue? I just don't feel that its necessary since my main service is grounded VIA Grounding ring under the slab as the plans call for. I would normally just do it anyway because an extra ground can't hurt but in this case the nearest place I can install a ground rod is 50 feet away and I don't want to do that much work if it isn't necessary. Thoughts Anyone? Also there is another grounding issue. My job has four separate meter Banks, all beside each other on the exterior of the building. I was going to ground my water line from the house MDP with one run of properly sized copper wire but now I'm being told that I need to ground the water line 4 times with 4 separate runs from each meter bank. Is this correct? It sounds way over kill to me. I feel that one ground to the waterline from my MDP should be a sufficient ground. I could break out the code book but its so much easier for the sake of time to get a few opinions from you guys.


If I'm reading this correctly take a look at 250.58 along with 250.64, 250.64(D)(2)and(3) plus supplemental grounding as was indicated.


----------

